
In drought-stricken Chennai, water is now more expensive than petrol - molteanu
https://www.scmp.com/week-asia/society/article/3019540/drought-stricken-chennai-water-now-more-expensive-petrol
======
sumanthvepa
Okay. I live in Chennai. And this is so NOT TRUE. A water tanker with ~10,000
liters of water costs about ~3-5k INR which works out to INR 0.5 per litre of
water. Petrol on the other hand costs INR 77 per litre. So no water is nowhere
near as expensive.

~~~
senthilnayagam
I also live in Chennai and I concur, also with intermittent rains in last
couple of weeks, ground water situation has improved and we see less water
tankers on roads

